# PAT Testing: Cordless Kettles



## KevA (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi, 

I wonder if anyone can help with the following query. 

I was testing a cordless plastic body electric kettle for earth continuity and measured 0.5 Ohms between the kettle element and and earth pin on the plug. I was a bit suspisous (as I expected a lower reading, i.e. a pass reading) as the kettle seemed fairly new. The resistance between the base unit earth connector and earth pin on the plug was 0.03 Ohms. 

I made the same measurement on a brand new plastic body cordless kettle which I had and obtained 0.5 Ohms between plug earth pin and kettle element? I checked the test meter on a checkbox and there were no problems with accuracy for earth continuity measurements. The meter was calibrated in November 2011 and was purchased in 2011. 

The test equipment is a battery powered hand held meter and uses 200mA for the earth continuity test. Test on lots of other class 1 appliances (i.e. portable, movable and stationary etc) are fine. The resistance of the meter test lead is 0.02 Ohms. 

I am aware the scaling could affect the reading but the brand new kettle 
but wondering why I am getting 0.5 Ohms on a brand new plastic body cordless kettle? 

Regards 

Kev


----------



## WarrenG (Apr 25, 2012)

Does seem high. Do you mean a detachable kettle i.e. the kettle comes away from the base unit?

Scaling can be an be a issue. I take it you are keeping the element covered with water when your putting a testing through it? Really not good for the element if your not. 

Adjust the clamp on the element again a try an alternative spot for a better connection. If you still get a high reading then its failed - simples.

Remember - just because its new, doesn't mean its safe. You only need to look at the queue's in Argos to see people taking back faulty electrical goods.


----------

